# Burton ICS



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm looking for a new board and the Custom ICS really caught my attention, i've talked to the people at the local board shops but i'm looking for some more information. I've heard that it's directional but also directional twin so if anyone has some specs on it they could hit me up with that'd be cool. I've heard that the ICS setup has great flex and you can really feel your board but on the other hand i've also heard that it's loaded with deadspots all around the channel. If anyone has ridden one or know/talked to people who have and has some info for me that'd be sweet. 

If anyone has any other board suggestions that'd be appreciated too

Weight : 165-170
Height : 5'9
Boot : 10

Do pretty much everything mountain has to offer and heard the custom is great for almost everything


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

i rode the jeremy jones with the uninc bindings. the board is sick and even though its 12.5 mm set back, its totally jibable. after all, its the king of jib's pro model. also the most consistently good board, the custom, also comes in the ics. the jj was super sick, it was butterable like a noodle but i could olley off rollers better than my comparatively stiffer board I.E. it is butterable but with awesome pop. i loved the ics. with all that extra padding in the bindings you could really feel the rail under you foot. i didn't notice any dead spots. i say if you can shell out almost $800 for a board binding set-up, ICS is a very good choice. for sizes, i'd say for park, the jj151 or x8 151 or custom ICS 154. and i recommend the uninc bindings, i love the tye-dye.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I spent a day on my buddies X8 and had to get one. I really like the ICS system and the EST bindings a lot. I haven't ridden the custom with ics, but I have ridded the Custom X and the X8. The custom is an absolute all-mountain/freestyle badass. It handles super nice and I can only imagine that it feels even better with ICS. When my x8 comes in (hopefully today) and I get to put a day or two in it I will be posting up a review, but my first impressions were nothing but great.

Another plus is you can get the matching EST Cartel bindings for the Custom ICS which would look super sweet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

anyone know the nose and tail lengths for the custom ICS??
and should i go with the EST Cartel or Triad??


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

i think only the est comes in the unincs or the est. any of the other bindings you can get with an insert than can mount on the ICS but to really get the full effect of the ICS you NEED one of the EST bindings.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

There is an EST Cartel, EST Binding and UNINC. No other bindings that I know of that fully utilize the ICS system. You can use any binding on an ICS board as it comes with a universal disk.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I was looking at the burton site and the blunt caught my eye first but after relizing the custom my mind changed. I then looked on ebay and i saw the est cartels and the ics custom. The ics custom looks cooler because it has the wavey design on the bottom too. I was wondering why burtons site does not show the other est versions?????? Are they burton or knock offs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I did a review on my Burton X8 with EST bindings a while back. After riding my buddies, I had to get one and Dogfunk.com had them on a great sale. If you search around im sure you can find it. I really like the ICS system with EST bindings. It gives you a unique board feel that really allows you to feel what your riding on.  The downside I did have was some foot fatigue from the board flexing and moving so much mroe under my feet. For that reason I wouldn't say it is a great all day free rider, but it is for sure one of the best freestyle decks ive owned.


----------

